# taipan test 500



## dozisthebeast (Jan 24, 2015)

Got this beauty a few days ago took a 1/2 cc had a lil soreness a few hers latter but went away, I def wouldn't do a full cc I think itd feel like a pretty good charlie horse, and also wouldn't recommend shooting a spot you either just worked out or are going to that day. I'll take another 1/2 cc in a day. Really love the taipan gear, good stuff!


----------



## rangerjockey (Jan 24, 2015)

Looks good, I will be stocking up soon.  I also am a fan of TP


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah I've used there tren enanthate and there test enanthate, all great!


----------



## ForkLift (Jan 25, 2015)

Thats a serious blend!

Keep us update on the pip!
500 must be rough.
im running a 450 blend tren e/ test e right now, surprisingly hardly any pip


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jan 25, 2015)

OK update, some stiffness and soreness at the site, noticeable but manageable, stuff works fast, libido is noticeably increased Lol
Gonna shoot the other 1/2 today so I'm running 500mg a week, don't really ever go higher than that, and rarely have any neg sides, blood work done every four months comes back good. Gonna through some anavar in about a week from now, I always hear people bash var, say its a girl road, but when I use it I get and stay crazy pumped all the time! Cruz my body just reacts well to it.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jan 25, 2015)

That's should be guess my body reacts well to it, damn typos!


----------



## ForkLift (Jan 26, 2015)

dozisthebeast said:


> OK update, some stiffness and soreness at the site, noticeable but manageable, stuff works fast, libido is noticeably increased Lol
> Gonna shoot the other 1/2 today so I'm running 500mg a week, don't really ever go higher than that, and rarely have any neg sides, blood work done every four months comes back good. Gonna through some anavar in about a week from now, I always hear people bash var, say its a girl road, but when I use it I get and stay crazy pumped all the time! Cruz my body just reacts well to it.



ANyone who bash's VAR really doesn't know how VAR in high doses is fucking awsome!

Guys really got to take 75mgs-100mgs to really see amazing results.

These guys bashing it prob ran it at around 25-50mgs, even at 50mgs it's tru magic doesn't show. Var ran above or at 70-80mgs ED is amazing for hardness and vascularity!


----------



## ForkLift (Jan 26, 2015)

What you running 1/2ml twice weekly?
Might want to run it slightly higher! 
And i mean slightly!
Not saying that it's not truely 500mgs/ml...but i would inject slighly more than 1/2ml if it was me!


----------



## ForkLift (Jan 26, 2015)

TP has been around for ever, keep switching up names over the years. And they only seem to be here on this board now but they def have earned a good rep! Lot of guys say their raws are on point also!


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jan 26, 2015)

I only run 500mg or close to it because I don't really get any neg effects from that dose, and I can stay on really long cycles, I'm no super huge guy but you notice me in a crowed lol and 500mg is ALOT compared to raking nothing, also when I'd do big dose cycles aside from the side effects I never liked blowing up then shrinking, at a low dose that really doesn't happen to me, keeps my energy level high and great for libido&#55357;&#56836; and when I run var I only use 50mg a day and loooove it, this time I might go a lil higher. Oh and I plan on running some HGH for the first time ever, probly in the month, I'm super excited!!! Aside from getting bigger everyone I know personally(not on a board) says it makes them feel great! High energy, crazy libido, and for me being 39 and been lifting since I was 14, I racked up a lot of joint injuries and pain, arthritis too, and they all say it really does help with that. So despite the price I'm gonna give a shot. Oh and as far as pip since first shot, not bad, some stiffness at the site but nothing major. I want to thank everyone who replied and offered advice to my post, I really appreciate it!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 26, 2015)

I am VERY interested!
:headbang:


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jan 27, 2015)

OK took second shot last night, 1/2 cc of test 500 being 250mg totaling 500mg for the week. I have considerable discomfort, did this one in the left flute. Now its not debilitating, but there is pain and discomfort, enough to say there's no way I'd ever shoot a whole cc at a time assuming it'd double the pain, and I don't recomemd anyone else do so either. Its a four on a scale of 1-10. And aside from winsntrol I can say its the most painful pip I've experienced, that being said still totally worth it, 500mg a cc!!! Sheet that's 10 weeks for me, most bang for the buck!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm going to have to check this out for myself!


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 28, 2015)

I love these guys!!


----------



## djpase (Feb 7, 2015)

i got a few bottles 2 months ago, so far had the best results of of it than the other labs i have been using, love this stuff


----------



## djpase (Feb 14, 2015)

btw, i had no pip at all, but i never do get pip for some reason. even with 800mg test shots. i guess im lucky or something


----------



## greggy (Feb 14, 2015)

djpase said:


> btw, i had no pip at all, but i never do get pip for some reason. even with 800mg test shots. i guess im lucky or something



Most pip happens when high mg's/ml are used.  Did you use a couple of ml to achieve this 800mg. I hope so.  If not,  holy hell.


----------



## djpase (Feb 16, 2015)

greggy said:


> Most pip happens when high mg's/ml are used.  Did you use a couple of ml to achieve this 800mg. I hope so.  If not,  holy hell.



yes. i have never seen any 800 mg test ever, and if if did i wouldnt trust it at all. idk but i havent had any pip from anything in years, rich piana has a good video that someone posted in here about a month ago where he explained how dosing works when brewing and how its physically impossible to even get that much test into any gear. if i find the vid i will repost for you.


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 17, 2015)

Prior to administration run the syringe under hot water for a few.  It heats the oil and thins it a bit, it helps me with the high mg's and or use a 1.5" - 2" sticker go deep in the quads or glutes.  For the 800 mg material just use a turkey baster and a couple of stitches.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok an update to the pip since its been a while, the pip in an of itself isnt too bad, however constatly feeling it has gotten rather old lol im looking forward to switching to some sustanon on a few weeks!


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 8, 2015)

I have to admit I am running the T-500 right now and made the mistake of using 1cc at a time.  Had some serious soreness.  I am a huge fan of TP! I learned my lesson though 1/2cc's of this high MG, oil.  On another note I got my first infection,  Cellulitus (sp?) Told the DR. got stung by a hornet which crawled up my shorts (its California).   injection by Dr. of anitbiotics and all was well.  After 20 years of injections got my first infection,  Lesson learned to all........prep your tops and skin THOUROUGHLY!!!  I think  I was lazy and learned my lesson.     :banghead:


----------



## dozisthebeast (Mar 9, 2015)

Ouch! Ive only gotten one infection, it was staff, also in my leg. And it was from not keep the site clean, total lesson learned! Now i literally trun my bathroom into a lil drs office, super sterile! Yeah love love love tp, and that t500, but damn its got a bite!


----------



## Zuespas (Mar 14, 2015)

I love highly concentrated test. This product right here is on my to do list. I find with most T500 or T400 Im ok as long as I stick to pinning glutes, ventro glutes, or quads. Def not for delts pecks Tris etc.


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 14, 2015)

I have cut it in half 1/2 cc of that 500. so two injections of 250 each,,,, kinda doesnt make sense, thats why we use heavy MG materials to eliminate more injections.  Either tough it out or as I do 2 smaller Pins.


----------



## Zuespas (Mar 14, 2015)

rangerjockey said:


> I have cut it in half 1/2 cc of that 500. so two injections of 250 each,,,, kinda doesnt make sense, thats why we use heavy MG materials to eliminate more injections.  Either tough it out or as I do 2 smaller Pins.


Lol I hear ya, might as well pin a cc of some reg test-c. I like to use it cause I'm cheap and I like being on a heavy dose of test


----------



## dozisthebeast (Mar 14, 2015)

Well even with taking two shots theres still twice as much in the bottle compared to a reg bottle of test 250, im cheap too, twice as much for a lil more is always better.


----------

